

You Have One Job – Eliminate my Fear - mbesto
http://www.techdisruptive.com/2013/03/14/you-have-one-job-eliminate-my-fear/

======
apapli
In sales we call this objection handling. List every possible objection the
other party will put up and prepare answers for them.

Once prepared, ask the other party what objections they actually have and keep
asking for more until they have no more.

Then respond to each one, plus any "elephants in the room" they didn't
mention. That usually sorts out the "fear" issue. You'll know soon enough if
there are any other ones they haven't shared with you.

Same approach helps for getting teams around you together - it builds trust
and fosters transparency.

